# TiVo Series 3 w/Lifetime Sub. & Tivo Wifi-G Adapter



## pretzelbag (Mar 12, 2003)

Model TCD648250B, original owner, excellent condition

I'm including the Tivo Wifi G adapter that I used with the S3, since I am sure any serious buyer would want it and it's not worth selling all by itself.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180547469955&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

I switched to DirecTV and was using this for OTA for a while, but now it's just not getting any use anymore, so my cleaning is your gain.

I'm sorry to see my lifetime subscription (from an original SVR-2000!) go to someone else, but there's just not enough of a reason to keep it around. Too many DVRs, not enough TVs (or time to watch).


----------

